# compiz and decorations after upgrade



## Rommi (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello.

I've upgraded my system and now there aren't any decorations on windows. 3D works fine - I have tested it in games and I see real transparency in terminal emulartor when compiz is up. Both compiz and emerald start without complaints on stderr. I've reset configurations for compiz and emerald to defaults.

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 11, 2009)

What is "upgraded my system"? Did you e.g. go from FreeBSD7 to FreeBSD8?


----------



## Rommi (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, no, just upgraded ports to their recent versions on FreeBSD 7.1 I have installed once from binary packages and have never upgraded since. The process was tricky but finally I have removed all orphained packages (eg. outdated), and verifyed checksums and presence of all files for every package on the updated system. A missing dependency is also less likely.


----------



## adamk (Oct 11, 2009)

How are you starting compiz?  Is the window decoration plugin enabled?

Adam


----------



## Rommi (Oct 13, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Is the window decoration plugin enabled?



That's it! Thanks. For some reason it is not enabled in the default configuration and it is in the 'Effects' section so I didn't give it a try.


----------

